
Ask HN: The Fate and the Future of Journalism and News Media - ashleshbiradar
Journalism is dying, and I know that isn&#x27;t something new, it was coming for a long time. I wonder what could be the next step in the evolution of Journalism if it&#x27;s to survive. what could we as ordinary citizens do about it?
======
catacombs
Journalism is not dying. The print product, yes, but it's still alive and
absolutely necessary.

~~~
ashleshbiradar
it is absolutely necessary, but it is dying, I come from India, and it's dead
here.

